# Kimono/Yukata



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello  I'm trying to wear kimono as much as possible at JKI (and Jon wears samue). Here's some kimono photos I have... I have a lot of kimono at home, and most of them are not in this thread.. From next time I wear kimono, I will make sure to upload photos here. 

FYI: I started learning how to wear kimono like a year ago (from my Mom who lives in Japan)... so please forgive me for any mistakes I make...

With my artistic parents.











I bought this hurisode (kimono with extremely long sleeves) for my coming of the age.






Date night in kimono 










Quick breakfast in kimono...





Being two massive dorks in kimono (hakama for Jon)










Working in kimono


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 4, 2012)

These Kimonos are beautiful, but I have to say, your father looks awesome in that second picture. I hope I get a few pictures like that of me before I die.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful, Sara!


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2012)

You look lovely Sara. Please do post more photos of your kimonos.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 4, 2012)

Jinbei. Best summer clothing ever. Just hard to find my size.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 4, 2012)

The kimono do look great. I must say however, your dad's hair looks fantastic in pic 2!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks :doublethumbsup: There's something so awarding to be able to wear them.... I will keep posting new photos here 

And yes, my Dad is awesome! I miss him so much...


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow Sara, all I can say is, you look stunning!!!!! I really like the two kimonos, one with the orange in it and the other one with the purple.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

I really enjoy putting kimono on  ! I'm hoping to do a kimono day more often, but i often run out of time  The purple one you liked is from Japanese so-called "Taisho Roman" (Taisho Romance) period. It's an antique, and was originally designed as a wedding gown. As an indication as an antique, the hem has a little volume to it.


----------



## Twistington (Aug 6, 2012)

So when are you going to liquer Jon up, dress him in kimono and make him wear the pink helmet of joy?(I demand pictures) 


Great looking clothes anyway and that's a fantastic mustasche on your father.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

oh yes, pink helmet... i think i can give it a shot this week  ! He will look so adorable with it...

And yes, my Dad has such a magnificent mustache.... i've never seen my Dad without a mustache.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 6, 2012)

What percentage of Japanese wear kimono? Is it still a tradition that is passed down? I would hate to see such things "die out" over time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> What percentage of Japanese wear kimono? Is it still a tradition that is passed down? I would hate to see such things "die out" over time.



I have no clue when it comes to the percentage.... but I can say that kimono is not at all worn on a daily basis at all anymore, excluding tea masters and very few really older females (maybe the age above 70? 80?) who grew up not wearing western clothing. Both of my parents are tea masters, and their masters, I remember, worn kimono everyday they were both females). Among parents' and my generation, it has become a rare ability to be able to put kimono by themselves as well... None of my friends are able to put on a kimono by themselves, or even with an assistance. 

Yukata is a little easier and there are a lot of people who can do it by themselves - you see a lot of little kids, young adults, and adults going out in yukata for summer events such as firework festivals. When it comes to kimono, more often than not people hire professional stylist to put on kimono for very special occasions. Here's some examples when Japanese people wear kimono.... 

Usually little girls wear kimono and boys wear hakama to visit local shrines for their Shichigosan event (a gala day for children of three, five and seven years of age). Japanese local municipalities hold coming-of-the age event for young adults of 20. Then majority of females wear kimono (in particular furisode style with long sleeves), and some males wear hakama for the event. Also it's very common to wear hakama (specifically made for females) among females. Also, you have a better chance of finding females wearing kimono on the new year day since it's a big and very important day in Japanese culture. 

Yes, I'm very strong advocate for kimono! It's a genius and beautiful design our ancestors came up with... They last very long time and can be recycled in such clever ways. Japanese kimono design was way ahead of time in terms its practicality and eco-friendliness, as well as the style... I love it! 

One interesting fact - Kimono will look better on someone who is not that skinny. You need to have some roundness to your figure... When I had stylists put on kimono for me for my coming-of-the age event, I had 3 huge bath towels around my sholders, and 1 towel for my belly. It looked much better that way, and also kimono sits more comfortably that way....


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 6, 2012)

Can someone who is not Japanese wear kimono, or would it be considered disrespectful?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 6, 2012)

i wear one sometimes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Can someone who is not Japanese wear kimono, or would it be considered disrespectful?



no way... you might "stand out" a little bit but all the exchange students I know usually tried kimono/yukata sometimes, and they all were encouraged and welcomed to do so. :Beersausage:


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 6, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Can someone who is not Japanese wear kimono, or would it be considered disrespectful?



my japanese friends have offered to get me a yukata and geta sandals to wear to their summer party . they do want me to wear one .. so i guess it is ok 

http://www.densaburouoku.com/Site/Fish_Series.html

http://www.kenekphotography.com/KeneK_Photography/Densaburou_Oku/Densaburou_Oku.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2012)

we welcome everyone for our awesome kimono culture  !


----------

